# new 1/72 Saturn V and Mercury Redstone from Dragon



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Time to ditch the old Revell 1/96 Saturn V for a modern technology kit in a standard scale (at last).

http://www.dragon-models.com/html/50403.htm

http://www.dragon-models.com/catalog/wings/new/50388/50388p0.jpg

also a cut away Air Force One

http://www.dragon-models.com/html/47010.htm

and dinky 1/144 X-15

http://www.dragon-models.com/html/4631poster.htm


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look cool! I' gotta get the X-15 I still have the old Heller on my shelf.

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll will almost definitely be up for the two rocket kits but I wonder whether they will be "real" models or those prepainted almost snap together types that Dragon has been doing lately? And I also wonder at how detailed they will be. If they are "real" models and are done with good details then I will definitely buy one of each. I saw two Saturn 5 launches from KSC, one from less than a mile due north of the VAB and I can tell you they were impressive. Shuttles were good, and I saw a bunch of those from out here, but the Saturn 5 was magnificent. I've also built flying versions of both of these rockets and actually flew my 5 engine Saturn 5 from off the crawlerway right outside the doors to the VAB back around 1976 or so.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They seem to be kits as they are listed on the same page with other known kits. I saw one of the Saturn V's go up when I was a kid... very impressive.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I am in heaven.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Hate to break it to y'all, but the only one of those that's a kit is the X-15. The rest are die-cast.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My better half says we can use the Saturn V as a floor lamp, of course it requires a bit of modifying. Yes, she literally said we can.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure about these kits. I read that their LEM and CSM glue kits were not very good. The viewer said they lacked detail, and what detail existed was inaccurate.

James


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

JamesInNC said:


> Not sure about these kits. I read that their LEM and CSM glue kits were not very good. The viewer said they lacked detail, and what detail existed was inaccurate.
> 
> James


Not true. I have the "Lunar Landing" kit. It *is* true there's no interior detail, but the kits are *WAY* better than any of the other styrene offerings out there.

By either removing some of the molded details or adding a few scratchbuilt items, you can model just about any CSM/LM combo that flew fairly easily.

Guess it comes down to a matter of personal opinion, but they're far more detailed (and accurate) than anything from Revell/Monogram or Heller.

Might want to check out this thread. Photos of the parts trees are in there...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=334536


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

That's good to hear from someone whose opinion I more readily accept. The kits look good from the box art and description, but the initial review kept me from buying any of them.


Guess I can put them on my wish list now!

James


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

JamesInNC said:


> Not sure about these kits. I read that their LEM and CSM glue kits were not very good. The viewer said they lacked detail, and what detail existed was inaccurate.
> 
> James


The CSM is very good, but there are problems with the LM. The descent stage is too short, and there are shape problems with the right-hand side of the ascent stage. It would take some serious work to make it really accurate- cutting, rebuilding, etc.

Jeff


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

iamweasel said:


> My better half says we can use the Saturn V as a floor lamp ...


It could be a special award!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

SteveR said:


> It could be a special award!


Its a lamp its a floor lamp


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

and it's FRAGILE - must be Italian!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

